

Sources at Washington Post during Bezos announcement: ‘It was like a funeral’ - michaelrbock
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/5/4592674/sources-at-washington-post-bezos-announcement-like-a-funeral

======
lostlogin
Are there any good stories from workers at Amazon? Conditions, pay etc? I hear
lots of bad ones, but given how big Amazon is, there must be good ones too?

